# My coop



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I was invited to share my coops in this area, so here is the large coop. I've attached before and after pics. 

I got an old gutted travel trailer, cleaned it up, made some repairs & put in a light & GCFI plug for my heated platform for keeping the water from freezing. I used the old vent opening for the chicken door. 

Except for the nesting buckets, electrical, watering cans, electrical & piping for the feeder, I used materials I had laying around the homestead, so it cost me about $200 to complete & can hold 12 chicks in the brooder & 32 chickens. I am removing the upper roost and lowering the other 2 this week because there's height issues with my hens pushing each other off the upper roost. I added the chick brooder a couple weeks ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How cool is that place. This is the first time I've gotten to see one all done up inside.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks ! I kinda like it & my girls are happy, so that's what matters. If I had the money, I'd redo the walls, as the paneling is failing apart. The sparrows are nesting in the bare spots in the ceiling & its driving me nuts. Maybe in the fall...we'll see.


----------

